# Exam Results



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (May 1, 2007)

NCEES lists 12 weeks average for exam results. Hopefully I'm wrong, but that date seems to be FRIDAY THE 13th!!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Beware the exam results delivered on Friday the 13th .....






JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 1, 2007)

I found out on Thursday the 15th of last year.


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2007)

I got mine on a Friday last year, dont recall the date, but it was a pretty crappy Friday


----------



## NSEARCH (May 2, 2007)

Friday results are good for the same reasons most people get fired on Friday. You need the weekend to recover!! :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048: I got mine on a Wednesday and there were bets within the office as to whether or not I'd be making it in on Thursday. I made it but I suffered ALL day :beerchug:


----------



## EL Nica PE (May 2, 2007)

In hate the number 13, it shoul be taking out of our numbers.... It always bring me bad luck...


----------



## BORICUAZO (May 3, 2007)

Only one thing about the coming results: FAIL (FAILURE) IS NOT AN OPTION!!!


----------



## RleonPE (May 4, 2007)

Those will also be the longest 12 weeks of your life.


----------



## DVINNY (May 15, 2007)

You know what really bothers me?

I'll tell ya.

The fact that the NCEES may have graded my exam as one of the first ones, and it's done. Now, it's sitting there, waiting on everyone else's to get finished. The idea that someone somewhere may know what my results are is too much to even think about.

I just need to think that I'll be the last one graded, and everyone else is waiting on me. Yeah, that's the ticket.

50 states + territories &amp; D.C., and probably 50 people taking the test in smaller states up to several hundred in bigger states, so let's say 200 per state.

200*50 = 10,000 taking the PE, let alone FE, PS, etc. etc.

So NCEES would have to process an exam every two minutes JUST FOR THE PE, in order to get them out in 44 working days (8 weeks).

Now, add in time sending exams to NCEES (ELSES) and time mailing results to the States, and time for the States to mail the results out to us.

10 weeks doesn't sound far off, looking at it like that.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (May 15, 2007)

200 per State might be low. I'm in Upstate NY, not even the city, and there were about 100 just in my city. So probably more like 500 - 1000 per State.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 15, 2007)

^Where in NY are you Techie? I grew up in NY.

I'd say 200 per state seems reasonable, maybe a little on the low side. I'm sure CA, NY, FL, etc. get lots of applicants, but I took my exam at the only site in the state and there were only 40-45 people there.


----------



## DVINNY (May 15, 2007)

I took mine at our states only location, and there was about 75


----------



## civengPE (May 15, 2007)

When it took the exam last april, Texas had over 2000.


----------



## DVINNY (May 15, 2007)

^^^ Holy SCHNIKEEEES


----------



## Desert Engineer (May 15, 2007)

In Pomona, CA, there must have been at least a few thousand people taking the various tests. There are a few other testing sites in CA also.


----------



## DVINNY (May 15, 2007)

Sapper brings up a good point, the number of scanners. It has me thinking that they may not have their own scanners and use a company to scan???? like the ones that scan ACT, SAT's, WESTEST, etc. etc.

Whatcha think?

Maybe the wait is due to the scanning contractor taking their time?

hmmmm..... I bet we can make some conspiracy theories out of this


----------



## Dark Knight (May 16, 2007)

Maybe your friend Tim "The Excutioner" can explain that to us. I mean, if he has time to nail someone posting questions from the test here he might be kind enough to explain why in this "fudging"(I love this) world NCEES takes so much time releasing the results.

Shall we fake another question from the test to call his attention?

Just a thought.


----------



## DVINNY (May 16, 2007)

Luis, I remember this time last year, someone came on here and accused you of being the guy from NCEES......

.... maybe you can enlighten us


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 16, 2007)

> Maybe the wait is due to the scanning contractor taking their time?
> hmmmm..... I bet we can make some conspiracy theories out of this


Yeah well I'm sure the labor agreement with the contractor involves a whole lot of extra fat per machine. Machine operator (big $), laborer to bring piles of sheets to the scanner, foreman to oversee the scanning, safety officer, and a quality assurance guy. :Locolaugh:


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 16, 2007)

Hey, I think they've updated their FAQs. I don't remember this one being on there before.



> *Why does it take so long for NCEES to release scores?*
> To ensure that the process is fair and equitable to examinees and to maintain the validity of the exam questions, NCEES uses a rigorous scoring process for each of the NCEES multiple-choice examinations. The process is summarized below.
> 
> • First, NCEES scans all answer sheets as they are received from the states. Answer sheets are flagged for review when they are missing critical information, such as the depth module examinees worked or the candidate ID number. The scoring process continues only when these issues are resolved.
> ...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 16, 2007)

Good info MIG.



> Next, a psychometric analysis is performed


Though a psychometer sounds like something you'd hook an examinee up to while waiting for his results. :Locolaugh:


----------



## Hill William (May 16, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Good info MIG.Though a psychometer sounds like something you'd hook an examinee up to while waiting for his results. :Locolaugh:



Isn't a Sling Psychometer the thing you use to tell the humidity before a deck pour????


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 16, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Good info MIG.Though a psychometer sounds like something you'd hook an examinee up to while waiting for his results. :Locolaugh:


This one is my personal favorite:



> First, NCEES scans all answer sheets as they are received from the states. Answer sheets are flagged for review when they are missing critical information, such as the depth module examinees worked or the candidate ID number. The scoring process continues only when these issues are resolved.


So everything gets held up because people who are educated as engineers can't fill out their answer sheets correctly? And these are the people who may design our buildings and bridges?

I'm not sure I want those people in my profession - throw those people out and move on!


----------



## Brian (May 16, 2007)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> This one is my personal favorite:So everything gets held up because people who are educated as engineers can't fill out their answer sheets correctly? And these are the people who may design our buildings and bridges?
> 
> I'm not sure I want those people in my profession - throw those people out and move on!


I hear ya... make THEM wait, because they didn't understand the instructions...

I used to know a lady who was the cafeteria manager at a local gov't aerospace contractor. She would see the same people (elec engineers, mostly) come in for lunch and ask what was the special was that day. She would point to the board, where the special was written. The next day, the same people, would ask the same thing, and she would point to the board. This went on for 20 years.

Brian


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 16, 2007)

Brian said:


> I hear ya... make THEM wait, because they didn't understand the instructions...


I actually meant don't license them at all, but your solution might be a little less harsh. I mean, if these are people who want to be licensed and want to seal drawings and be responsible for the health, safety and welfare of the public and yet they can't fill out an answer sheet properly? I think it would be safe to say that they are not "minimally competent".


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 16, 2007)

I think that's a bit harsh. In their defense, mistakes happen, and with all the stress and nerves going on before the exam, I think it makes it more likely.

I'm sure it's a pain in the ass administratively, but I wouldn't avoid a bridge designed by someone who's only professional blemish is messing up his social security number on the answer form.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 16, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I think that's a bit harsh. In their defense, mistakes happen, and with all the stress and nerves going on before the exam, I think it makes it more likely.
> I'm sure it's a pain in the ass administratively, but I wouldn't avoid a bridge designed by someone who's only professional blemish is messing up his social security number on the answer form.


Yeah, I tend to shoot first and ask questions later, but then again, right or wrong, I hold engineers to a higher level than I do mere mortals.


----------



## MA_PE (May 16, 2007)

DIAZWV said:


> Isn't a Sling Psychometer the thing you use to tell the humidity before a deck pour????


yes it is is NCEES like to measure how much people are sweating over the exam results and does not want to release them until the vast majority of applicants have sufficiently suffered.


----------



## DVINNY (May 16, 2007)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> right or wrong, I hold engineers to a higher level than I do mere mortals.


If you start on the grammer/spelling thing next, we will be forced to change your screen name to Tmac in Gastonia

:bio:


----------



## DVINNY (May 16, 2007)

> • Then, at least two subject-matter experts who are licensed engineers or surveyors review the flagged items. In addition, NCEES reviews all Candidate Comment Forms, and the subject-matter experts consider comments on the forms about specific exam questions. If the reviews confirm an error in a question, credit may be given for more than one answer.


I didn't want to slow the process down by submitting a comment card, but there was a problem on the exam that I felt did not have the correct answer as an option. I flagged that question in my exam booklet with a big "WTF?". I wonder if anyone from NCEES goes thru and reads the exam booklets. They might enjoy that one.

I couldn't even begin to remember what the problem was even about, but I remember it was in the AM, because I was PO'd all thru lunch thinking about it.


----------



## traffic (May 16, 2007)

I'm in NC and we had 500 people taking it in Raleigh and I don't know how many in Charlotte. Never saw so many stressed out people in one place :bio:


----------



## edd189 (May 16, 2007)

I can admit it-- I am one of the morons who filled out their answer sheet incorrectly. In TX, we were to enter our Examinee ID as shown on our yellow admission ticket. I glanced quickly at the admission ticket and only saw my seat #. I was in a hurry to get started--and quite nervous!-- so I filled it out and moved on. Only at lunch did I realize my mistake. I tried to get it corrected w/ the proctor as soon as we returned for the afternoon session, but they were already sealed.

In no way am I incompetent to sign drawings and protect the general public from danger. I was just a little nervous at the start of one of the biggest exams in my career.


----------



## DVINNY (May 16, 2007)

We are on your side edd, it can happen to any one of us, well........ except one guy we know.

cough cough tmac cough cough


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 16, 2007)

Yeah but not only would :bio: .com not make any mistakes, he'd also remember all 80 questions he gor right verbatim.

:jerkit:


----------



## Dark Knight (May 16, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> Luis, I remember this time last year, someone came on here and accused you of being the guy from NCEES.......... maybe you can enlighten us


I cannot throw any light about this. It was a dark episode.


----------



## grover (May 17, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm sure it's a pain in the ass administratively, but I wouldn't avoid a bridge designed by someone who's only professional blemish is messing up his social security number on the answer form.


I'll sometimes spend weeks on a drawing, making sure every technical detail is absolutely correct, going over the design with a fine toothed comb, checking-doublechecking and then checking again
...but forget to change the title block from whatever dwg file I'd washed off when I started. Engineers are wierd that way sometimes :bio:


----------



## Hill William (May 17, 2007)

grover said:


> I'll sometimes spend weeks on a drawing, making sure every technical detail is absolutely correct, going over the design with a fine toothed comb, checking-doublechecking and then checking again
> ...but forget to change the title block from whatever dwg file I'd washed off when I started. Engineers are wierd that way sometimes :bio:



I think that also has to do with the fact that you have been looking at stuff for so long that it just looks right. I will turn stuff in and get it back with stupid shit wrong and it sticks out like a sore thumb. I just shake my head and change it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 17, 2007)

That's why you always should have someone double check your work, even if it's just for style points.


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (May 18, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> That's why you always should have someone double check your work, even if it's just for style points.


Well said VTEnviro! An engineer should never question having their work checked by another engineer. Our area of expertise is an area founded and supported by peer review.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 20, 2007)

^ I figure before the city or regulatory agency catches my screw up, let someone in house do it.

Most importantly, do my methods make sense? Does it depend on water flowing uphill or did I say the clay soil is well drained or soemthing dumb like that.

Next, is there enough information shown for the contractor to actually build what you designed? It makes plenty of sense in your head because you're the one that designed it, but to someone looking at it for the first time, it may be vague.

Finally, how does the plan look? Stuff like lineweights and hatching and text conflicts and things like that. Sloppy plans are embarassing.


----------



## grover (May 21, 2007)

You mean different people are supposed to sign off on the signature blocks? I thought DRAWN/CHECKED/ENGINEER/APPROVED were just a holdover from the days before CAD and dime-a-dozen engineers?

I always try to have someone else check my work. Unfortunately, as overworked as people are, checking takes a backburner, and my drawings tend to sit on their desk for a week just like their drawings sit on mine...


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jun 3, 2007)

:mail-296: Want to know if you pass? There is one way to know! Just pay attention to your dreams. They will give you some hints (clues) to let you know your probabilities. Sometimes direct answers are given. Sometimes may be indirect messages, for example:

1. a dream about your actual job in which you are assigned to a new and difficult responsibilities.

2. a dream in which you enter to an advance study program or university for a Master.

When you wake up, ask yourself: how can this be possible?

Answer: May be with a new PE status.

Now, find your own answers!


----------



## LXZ (Jun 3, 2007)

IndependencePR said:


> :mail-296: Want to know if you pass? There is one way to know! Just pay attention to your dreams. They will give you some hints (clues) to let you know your probabilities. Sometimes direct answers are given. Sometimes may be indirect messages, for example:
> 1. a dream about your actual job in which you are assigned to a new and difficult responsibilities.
> 
> 2. a dream in which you enter to an advance study program or university for a Master.
> ...


Good idea. The funny thing is that I always have dreams about the questions that I am not sure in PE exam. Got any explanation for that. :blink:


----------



## FlyPaper (Jun 3, 2007)

I had a dream once that I was crawling along a narrow beam, that wound around this big huge factory like room, and that it would get smaller and smaller every couple hundred feet or so, until finally I couldn't stay on it, and I fell off, into an ocena. Then I woke up, what do yuou think that one meant.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 3, 2007)

^^Maybe you needed to pee?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 4, 2007)

I had a dream last night that I was in one of our other offices and a snake was after me. I don't get it.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jun 4, 2007)

LXZ said:


> Good idea. The funny thing is that I always have dreams about the questions that I am not sure in PE exam. Got any explanation for that. :asthanos:



Well, first of all you have to let those questions go. You can't do anything about the past. What you can do is to concentrate on the exam results before bedtime. In the morning try to remember any detail and your own answers will come.

P.D.: I am not a dream consultant. Just try to help with this (almost finish) long waiting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

IndependencePR said:


> P.D.: I am not a dream consultant. Just try to help with this (almost finish) long waiting.


Te elogio para ofrecer algo diferente que, " Estoy esperando mi prueba scores." Una de las cosas que hice mientras que esperar mis cuentas era trabajar en mi capacidad de hablar español. :true: Pienso que todavía falto estar muy bien informado, pero guardo el intentar.

En cotizar un refrán americano, :asthanos:

Recuerdos para un grado rápido de la llegada y de paso para tu examen. 



JR


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 4, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I had a dream last night that I was in one of our other offices and a snake was after me. I don't get it.


Come on. This is too easy. Especially with the other thread about snakes......


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 4, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I had a dream last night that I was in one of our other offices and a snake was after me. I don't get it.


A dream about snakes means betrayal. I used to have nightmares about snakes on a regular basis until about three years ago. Had the problem for many many years so I looked for a possible meaning. The thing is that it is not a prediction about the future. It can be something that already happened. In my case was something from the past.


----------



## frazil (Jun 4, 2007)

anyone getting nervous?? :asthanos:


----------



## umjeffr (Jun 6, 2007)

Florida Update: Nothing Yet.

Since Florida seems to indicate when the results will start to arrive, i will provide a daily update to when we get them. But then again we might have to recount the scores, and have the courts rule if we passed or not.

:blush:


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 6, 2007)

umjeffr said:


> Florida Update: Nothing Yet.
> Since Florida seems to indicate when the results will start to arrive, i will provide a daily update to when we get them. But then again we might have to recount the scores, and have the courts rule if we passed or not.
> 
> :waitwall:


My friend, don't put too much faith in the Florida Web site. Your scores will be mailed to you by ELSES and that is it. Your cue will be the letter at your mailbox. Florida usually is among the first 5 states receiving results. I think the last two trips around Arizona was the first. Not sure but there is a thread here about this.

Good Luck and about the result.... :blush:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah - just about another week or so until they start rolling in and this place goes nuts.


----------



## Brian (Jun 6, 2007)

So what is the drill when I see the letter from Exam Services in my mail box? I remember from the EIT that is was THIN ENVELOPE = GOOD NEWS; FAT ENVELOPE = BAD NEWS.

Is it the same for the PE? Do they send you paperwork if you fail, so you can reregister, hence the fat envelope?

Brian


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 6, 2007)

^ That's the old urban legend about the thin vs. fat envelopes. Regardless of how big it is, the 'fat' envelope is the one you don't want.

Based on the posts here over the last year or so, it varies by state. I passed it in Vermont, and all I got was a one page letter from ELSES saying I passed and more info would be coming from my state board.

When I got approved by reciprocity in New Hampshire, I got a big packet of rules and regs besides a letter saying I was approved.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 6, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> In Virginia, and I speak from experience for both passing envelopes and failing envelopes, you don't find out by envelope (they are both the exact same size though). The way you find out in Virginis is on the website. If there are a bunch of people on it that weren't there before, and your name isn't on there, then hang around for your diagnostic. If, however, your name pops up one fine morning on the website with that wonderful two digit status identifier (PE), you know you passed, and if you are like me, your heart started racing a little bit, you stared at the computer screen for a few seconds, and then you went to first formation and conducted accountability and didn't think about it for at least a couple more hours when things settled down a little bit and you could post on Engineerboards.com that you had in fact passed, please add my name to the banner.
> Either way, it is a great moment when you pass, good luck.


I've been checking the NC Board website and got a scare last week. There were additional names and mine was not one of them. After the emotional roller coaster stopped, I figured out that only about 20 people with addresses in other states had been added--comity licenses! So, it's back to sitting on the edge of the seat.


----------



## Cyclone (Jun 6, 2007)

In my humble opinion, the best way to really find out is to open the envelope.


----------



## petermcc (Jun 6, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I had a dream last night that I was in one of our other offices and a snake was after me. I don't get it.



I hate snakes......................................maybe you spend to much time in the wetlands looking after the turtles...

:blush:


----------



## kioti1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm in WA which from my searches of previous threads is usually one of the first states to know. I know it is a little early, but I have my wife on strict orders to get the mail as soon as she sees the postman roll by and immediately call me if there is anything related to the exam.

The mail usually shows up between 1 &amp; 3. Everytime the phone rings during that time my heart rate increases. I know I'm setting myself up for a long couple of weeks, but I can't help it.


----------



## mast2beam (Jun 6, 2007)

Does anyone know when the Pass rates are posted on the NCEES website?

Jim


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 6, 2007)

it seems last year they posted the passing rates a few days before GA got our results back. but after Florida had already posted


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

*F**-**L**-**O**-**R**-**I**-**D**-**A*







 :bananalama: :bananalama:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2007)

Cyclone said:


> In my humble opinion, the best way to really find out is to open the envelope.


----------

